

The Beard That Wasn't: Abe Lincoln's Whiskers - samclemens
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/4/abe-lincolns-whiskers

======
crshults
I wear one. I'd never hear the term "wreath beard" before reading this
article. Terms I've seen for it are: tauferbard[1], chin curtain, donegal,
lincoln[2], alaskan whaler[3], shenandoah, and spade beard[4].

[1][http://earofthesoul.blogspot.com/2010/06/my-spiritual-
journe...](http://earofthesoul.blogspot.com/2010/06/my-spiritual-journey-
epilogue.html)
[2][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chin_curtain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chin_curtain)
[3][https://www.facebook.com/TheAlaskanWhaler](https://www.facebook.com/TheAlaskanWhaler)
[4][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenandoah_%28beard%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenandoah_%28beard%29)

------
benolovent
Lincoln may also have grown the beard to disguise the fact he was losing
weight -- which had started several months before the beard appeared and
continued throughout his Presidency. (Sorry, I'm not going to call it
whiskers.) Recall that thinness was not favorably viewed in 1800s America.

Lincoln's weight loss is explained by the genetic cancer syndrome MEN2B
(multiple endocrine neoplasia type 2B) for which there is a great deal of
evidence.

[http://www.physical-lincoln.com/cancer.html](http://www.physical-
lincoln.com/cancer.html)

